# Cổ tử cung có mở không khi quan hệ?



## danhthanhnguyen (26/7/21)

Có nhiều điều thú vị nhưng không phải ai cũng biết về chuyện quan hệ chăn gối của các cặp đôi. Chẳng hạn như *khi quan hệ cổ tử cung có mở không *hoặc những biểu hiện nào có thể xảy ra trong cuộc ân ái của nam và nữ. Ngoài các vấn đề này thì trong bài viết sau chuyên gia Hoàn Cầu cũng sẽ giúp mọi người nhận biết đâu là những triệu chứng khiến bạn nên đi bác sĩ.
*CÁC BIẾN ĐỔI TRẠNG THÁI TRONG LÚC QUAN HỆ CỦA NỮ GIỚI*

Đã bao giờ bạn tò mò rằng trong khi quan hệ với bạn tình thì cơ thể chúng ta sẽ có những thay đổi như thế nào chưa? Thật ra đây cũng là một chuyện bình thường không cần ngại ngùng khi tìm hiểu bởi nhu cầu tự nhiên của con người khi đến tuổi trưởng thành là trải nghiệm những cảm xúc tuyệt đỉnh trong mối quan hệ yêu đương.
*Giai đoạn kích thích*

Sau khi được gần gũi, thân mật và kích thích từ phía bạn tình thì cô bé của nàng sẽ mở rộng một chút. Môi lớn và môi bé sẽ sưng lên, ngực căng cứng. Âm đạ,o tiết chất bôi trơn để thuận lợi cho quá trình quan hệ, cọ xát với dương vật. Nhịp tim đập nhanh, huyết áp và nhịp thở cũng gấp gáp.
*Giai đoạn hưng phấn*

Các thay đổi thể hiện rõ rệt ở giai đoạn thứ hai này. Môi â.m đạo sưng thêm lên do tăng lưu lượng máu, âm đ.ạo thu khít lại. Thay đổi màu sắc ở môi bé từ màu hồng sang đỏ tươi hoặc tím sẫm. Hơi thở dồn dập hơn, da nổi da gà và bừng đỏ. Các cơ bắp ở đùi, hông, mông căng ra, co thắt.
*Giai đoạn cực khoái*

Chỉ diễn ra trong vài giây nhưng bạn có thể cảm nhận các cô gái có những thay đổi khác biệt. Thành âm đạ.o co thắt nhịp nhàng, cường độ co thắt ở thành â.m đạo và tử cung khác nhau ở từng người. Nhịp thở tiếp tục dồn dập, căng cơ, mạch máu đạt đỉnh điểm. Chân có thể co cứng, ngón tay nắm lại.
*Giai đoạn thư giãn*

Sau khi cực khoái thì cơ thể chị em bắt đầu giãn ra, thư giãn trở lại. Quá trình hồi phục, tử cung và âm vật trở lại trạng thái bình thường, hơi thở ổn định, thân nhiệt hạ về mức thường. Các bộ phận nhạy cảm hết sưng phồng, giãn ra. Nếu kích thích nữa thì chị em có thể tiếp tục lên đỉnh.

Mặc dù chưa có ai kết luận được lý giải về các hiện tượng sinh lý trong quá trình ân ái, kích thích nhưng thực tế thì cơ thể chúng ta sẽ trải qua những biến đổi không quá khác nhau như vậy.
*KHI QUAN HỆ CỔ TỬ CUNG PHỤ NỮ CÓ MỞ RA KHÔNG?*

Thắc mắc này được nhiều chị em quan tâm và mong chờ câu trả lời. Để đáp ứng điều đó thì các chuyên gia *Phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu *sẽ có sự giải thích chính xác như sau:

+ Cổ tử cung của chị em sẽ mở rộng ra hơn bình thường khi quan hệ, đặc biệt sau khi được kích thích cực độ

+ Cổ tử cung mở ra là để dễ dàng đón cậu bé của bạn tình thâm nhập vào và thực hiện quá trình quan hệ

Việc cổ tử cung mở ra khi quan hệ với bạn tình là hiện tượng sinh lý hết sức bình thường. Vì thế chị em không cần quá e ngại hoặc lo lắng về nó. Đó như kiểu một trạng thái hiển nhiên phải xảy ra trong mọi cuộc ân ái, cũng như dương vật của nam giới cương cứng khi ham muốn cực độ vậy.





*MỘT SỐ BIỂU HIỆN BẤT THƯỜNG SAU KHI QUAN HỆ CẦN CHÚ Ý*

Để đảm bảo *sức khỏe sinh sản*, chị em có thể xuất hiện những biểu hiện dưới đây sau khi quan hệ:
*Đau rát*

Nếu bạn gái trong lần đầu tiên quan hệ mà cảm thấy đau, tê buốt thì cũng không sao. Người nam nên có những cử chỉ âu yếm, nhẹ nhàng để bạn tình của mình cảm thấy thoải mái nhất. Đối với những lần quan hệ sau, bất chợt bạn cảm thấy đau sau quan hệ thì nên kiểm tra lại vấn đề của mình.
*Chảy máu*

Việc chảy máu trong quan hệ có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau, chẳng hạn như:

+ Trường hợp chị em mang thai thì đó là máu báo thai vô tình dính vào quần lót trong đúng thời điểm chị em vừa quan hệ xong, và nó không hề liên quan đến cuộc giao hoan vừa nãy.

+ Trường hợp đó là máu kinh còn sót lại của chị em thì cũng không có gì đáng lo, hãy vệ sinh vùng kín đảm bảo để tránh tình trạng viêm nhiễm.

+ Máu của âm đạ.o trong lần quan hệ đầu tiên, người ta còn gọi là máu trinh, sẽ chảy ra kèm với cảm giác đau đớn của chị em khi bị xé toạc một lớp da thịt ở cửa mình.

+ Trường hợp âm đạ.o bị tổn thương gây chảy máu bởi sự va chạm mạnh mẽ, thô bạo từ phía đàng trai cũng có thể xảy ra. Đôi khi kích thước của dương vật đối phương quá lớn khiến â.m đạo chảy máu, nhưng cái này khá hiếm.
*Trầy xước*

Những cú cọ xát, va chạm trong khi make love cùng nhau khiến chị em phụ nữ có thể bị các vết trầy xước. Việc tiếp xúc da thịt gây ra kích ứng đặc biệt khi lông mu hoặc râu cứng tác động vào. Sau khi quan hệ bạn hãy cho cơ thể nghỉ ngơi, lấy lại trạng thái bình thường.
*Ngứa ngáy*

Hơi lạ nhưng đó là thực tế, nhiều cặp đôi sẽ bị ngứa sau khi kết thúc cuộc yêu. Chị em phụ nữ có thể ngứa ở âm hộ khi dị ứng với chất bôi trơn, bao cao su,… Nếu tình trạng ngứa diễn ra lâu ngày không hết và kèm theo các mụn nhọt hay triệu chứng khác thì hãy cẩn thận bởi có thể đó là dấu hiệu bệnh lý nào đó lây nhiễm qua đường quan hệ nam nữ.

Khi các triệu chứng bất thường xảy ra với cơ thể, đặc biệt là vùng kín, thì chị em phụ nữ hãy theo dõi để khắc phục chúng nhanh nhất. Tuy nhiên trường hợp tình trạng ngày càng nghiêm trọng thì bạn không nên xem thường mà hãy đến gặp bác sĩ ngay. Sau khi được thăm khám thì vấn đề của bạn cũng được xử lý một cách khoa học, hiệu quả.

*Xem thêm thông tin về chúng tôi:
+ Báo phụ nữ EVA:  *eva.vn/tin-tuc-suc-khoe/kham-phu-khoa-tai-phong-kham-da-khoa-hoan-cau-the-nao-c296a473140.html
+ *Báo VTV*: Hoàn Cầu - Địa chỉ khám bệnh phụ khoa uy tín tại quận 5, TPHCM
+ *Báo Sức khỏe & Đời sống*: Thực hư về chất lượng Đa Khoa Hoàn Cầu như thế nào?
#titanhealthy #dakhoahoancau

*PHÒNG KHÁM ĐA KHOA HOÀN CẦU
Thời gian hoạt động: *8:00 – 20:00 mỗi ngày kể cả ngày lễ
*Địa chỉ phòng khám:* 80-82 Châu Văn Liêm, P.11, Q.5, TP.HCM
*Website:  https://dakhoahoancautphcm.vn/suc-khoe-sinh-san-158
Hotline tư vấn:* (028) 3923 9999


----------

